# Ralphie just diagnosed with IMHA



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

Ralphie is now on his second blood transfusion. He is very weak and has extreme jaundice. Please send all the positive/healing thoughts that you have. This was so unexpected and completely heart wrenching.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - sending strong thoughts for Ralphie and for you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Ralphie! I’m praying the treatments pull him through.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh no! So sorry that Ralphie (and you) have to go through this. Hope his treatment helps... and quickly.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

I’m just sitting and waiting to hear how the second transfusion went, I should hear back later today. I feel terrible not knowing what to do. His red blood count got down to a 9 yesterday and it only went up to 12 after his first transfusion. His Bilirubin count went way up and they have no other way of brining that down right now. I went to visit him with with the kids today before they started his next transfusion and he got up and tried to follow us out even though he had no energy. I can’t stop thinking about him and also how much this is going to cost, which I feel terrible about, but I’m a single mom and they have given me almost a $7,000 estimate so far. I’m feeling very scared. He’s only 5 years old and my very first dog ever. I am completely unprepared for this.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.petmd.com/dog/care/5-ways-pay-vet-costs

Some payment ideas along with a Texas-sized hug!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so sorry Ralphie is so ill. Mfmst has given you great ideas. If nothing works, maybe you can start a gofundme on social media. I think people abuse it sometimes but in your case, it is really needed.

I’m sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

After his second transfusion, his red blood cells have only gone up to 17. The Vet is extremely concerned about his outcome at this point. I am beside myself. They are checking levels again at 1AM and will call me with results. I’m sitting here wondering what to do if they say he either needs another transfusion or euthanasia.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You, your family, and Ralphie are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I’m so sorry ! I’m sure in your heart you will know what to do. These are difficult times. Hugs.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I’m so sorry.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so terribly sorry. This is extremely difficult and my heart breaks for you. I can't tell you how much I sympathize other than I had a 4 year old Doberman that got very sick with various things and finally succumbed to cancer and barely started in life. It's especially hard when they're so young. It would be a miracle if something hopeful is discovered. And all we can do now is hope or pray. Lots of hugs and sympathy to you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm so sorry. Ralphie sounds so very sweet, using his limited energy to try and follow his beloved family. My heart breaks for you all ?


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

This is devastating for you and Ralphie I am sure. I am heartbroken for you. I am sending so much love and many many prayers to you and Ralphie.

Do not feel guilty about thinking on the financial aspects, that is life!! We must think of our situations and circumstances. I am praying you find your answer.

Please feel free to PM me if you ever need to vent. We are all here for you.

Just be with him as much as you can. Give him love and make these moments last no matter what the outcome may be.

So so so very sorry. My heart is with you.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

He has stayed at a 16 for his red blood count and his bilirubin has actually come down even though inside his ears he looks practically green at this point. He is on a lot of different meds so looking bloated, exhausted and nauseated. They don’t want to test his blood too often since he isn’t holding on to his red blood cells, he needs to keep as many as he can so I won’t know more for awhile what is happening. So we are just waiting. I don’t think he can do another infusion, we are just hoping that his meds start working. Everyday that he is there is more expensive though, the current estimate is between $8,000-$10,000. How do I just stop now though? When he is possibly getting a little better? These costs are insane!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes costs are insane! Costs like these are completely unexpected. I can understand you asking the question "how can I just stop now though". This is a valid question. It's not normal for these breeds to have this big of a bill in such short notice and so of course it not wrong to feel stuck. I am so so so very sorry. Maybe talk with your kids and see how they feel? Sometimes kids offer great alternate perspectives... Maybe even the vet can give some advice on what they think is best for Ralphie.

Hugs to you and sweet Ralphie!!


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

They wanted to do one last blood transfusion last night to get him to that 72 hour point to let the immune suppressant drugs take affect. I almost couldn’t do it, he looked terrible, but the vet thought we should at least give him that time. We double checked the bill thus far and it was less than they originally quoted us, and so we did round 3. I’m going to visit him shortly, but this is the first time I’m going by myself and I’m scared. He doesn’t look like my Ralphie anymore and I’m starting to really think he’s gone. It makes me so sad to see him like this. He has been there for me through my divorce and when my kids aren’t here, he always is. I feel like I took him for granted. We should have gone on more walks and played at the dog park more. My kids are going to be devastated as well, especially my 11 year old. He is such a good dog.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness, just now getting caught up
In this. My heart goes out to you and don’t feel guilty about fretting over the finances, they are a part of the picture and 10,000 dollars is a lot of money. You have to do what works best for you and your family. Many people wouldn’t have done what you have done so far, hold dear to that and know you’re doing the best you can do.

He is fortunate to have you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My heart breaks for you. I can only say what I'd do. I wouldn't want him to continue for long feeling so awfully sick unless the prognosis is pretty decent. I wouldn't spend that much money myself and I have plenty. It's just that unless the vet thinks there's a pretty good chance of him having a good life, personally, I'd let him go. But that's just me. Everyone views these things differently. And I could not presume to suggest a decision for you. That has to be just the right thing for you and Ralphie. I don't know how old your children are but I wouldn't burden them with thinking about what to do, or helping you make a decision. I don't think kids are equipped to make a sound choice with something like this. It's hard enough for us. I think this has to be the adult's job and choice with some input from your vet. 

I had a sick dog (a 4 yr. old Dobe...liver disease) that I spent about $3,000+ on with blood transfusions, ultra sounds, laproscopy, biopsy and ongoing meds, a nutritionist to help with a special diet that I made at home with a kazillion supplements. There were blood tests every month or two to check his liver enzymes. But he was pretty dang comfortable and enjoying life once we got things under control. Then he got stomach cancer all over his stomach and that was that. I had to let him go right then and there when it was discovered, suddenly. So there was no choice at that point. 

I hope you don't reach for that self punishing guilt thing. You can not go back. And I have no doubt that your Ralphie has felt loved and happy being with his family. Dogs don't have to have bazillions of things to do. They're evolved as domestic animals to crave being with their humans, along side them. That's more than a lot of dogs get. Just what you're doing for him now shows that he's had a good home with good care. Don't do that to yourself...beat yourself up and look back. So see what the vet thinks in the next little while and do what you think is best, most loving thing for Ralphie. Be careful the vet doesn't string you along, trying too many different tests and procedures, racking up the bill if the prognosis for a long and comfortable life is doubtful. Maybe he's not that kind of vet. I just know there are some that will milk us for everything they can. I've had both kinds.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry that your beloved Ralphie and your family are going through this ordeal. I send you all much love and many healing prayers.

Ralphie is lucky to have such a loving family!

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Feeling so much sadness for you and Ralphie today. I'm so sorry ?

Just know that he's speaking to you through your gut. Dogs are magical like that. He's telling you what he needs from you. Just listen.

And whatever you do, don't focus on the regret. You can work through that on your own. When you're with Ralphie, try to focus on your overflowing gratitude for all he's given you during your years together. 

"Thank you, Ralphie" is so much more powerful in these precious moments than "I'm sorry." 

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Heartbreaking. You and Ralphie are in my prayers.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am terribly sorry you and your family are going through this. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

He’s actually at home! The treatment started to work, but he is still very sick and we are taking this day by day. Keep sending your healing thoughts and thank you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ohhhh! You bet the good healing vibes are coming your way. That's such good news. If this can be controlled with treatment, that would be such a dream. I'll be thinking of you guys. Nice that he's at home resting.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So happy he's home!


----------



## Faith (Dec 5, 2019)

*Ralphie*

I am so sorry! My Faith has ITP which impacts the platelets. We had some very scary times with her. The first 6 months she was on Predisone alone. It worked for a while, then her count crashed. We added Cyclosporine Modified twice a day. Again, fine then crash in 6 months. My vet then took a blood sample in the morning after her Cyclosporine and one in late afternoon and sent it to the University of Minnesota (I think) to determine how she was metabolizing the med. Results showed that she was quick to metabolize so we added an additional pill. That was almost a year ago and her numbers continue to be good.

I'm saying this because there are options. If drug therapy does not work, the spleen can be removed which eliminates which eliminates the immune response. 

There is hope in such a frightening time.

Sending prayers....


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

I feel like I’m on such a roller coaster right now. I took Ralph to his reg vet tonight and his red blood count dropped again, not the news I expected. We are going to tube feed him starting tonight. The future is very uncertain, I don’t know if this is part of the process or a major setback. I’m just so sad and tired.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

Faith said:


> I am so sorry! My Faith has ITP which impacts the platelets. We had some very scary times with her. The first 6 months she was on Predisone alone. It worked for a while, then her count crashed. We added Cyclosporine Modified twice a day. Again, fine then crash in 6 months. My vet then took a blood sample in the morning after her Cyclosporine and one in late afternoon and sent it to the University of Minnesota (I think) to determine how she was metabolizing the med. Results showed that she was quick to metabolize so we added an additional pill. That was almost a year ago and her numbers continue to be good.
> 
> I'm saying this because there are options. If drug therapy does not work, the spleen can be removed which eliminates which eliminates the immune response.
> 
> ...


 I actually live right near the university of MN, I think my vet was consulting with them tonight.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely sending Ralphie love, prayers, peace, and healing thoughts and energy .


----------



## Latte12 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, I am so sad when I saw your post. We lost our Coco to IMHA 7 years ago. At that time DVM's didn't diagnose it correctly and she died in ours arms and suffered greatly. It brings tears to my eyes just writing this. Your lucky that Ralphie has a chance.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

Ralphie said:


> I feel like I’m on such a roller coaster right now. I took Ralph to his reg vet tonight and his red blood count dropped again, not the news I expected. We are going to tube feed him starting tonight. The future is very uncertain, I don’t know if this is part of the process or a major setback. I’m just so sad and tired.


Just reading about this now. Terrifying. Good thoughts being sent to you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you and Ralphie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way!! Please keep us posted. We are all rooting for you and Ralphie.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hoping you and Ralphie are recovering.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry for what your going thru. Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you and Ralphie


----------



## Applecelery (Dec 9, 2019)

So sorry for what you and Ralphie are going through I can’t imagine. Sending positive thoughts your way


----------

